# Lizards > Chameleons >  Help! Infected eye?

## bsash

My male Jackson's chameleon's eye is very swollen. I am going to be taking him to a vet, but they specialize in mostly snakes, iguanas, and monitors, not chameleons. I am just looking for some advice in how to treat/ make it more comfortable to live with until then. Please, any advice would be very helpful right now.

As you can see, it is twice the size of the other eye. It has only been like this for two days, I have been trying to find out what it is with out such luck.





Here is the enclosure he lives in if it helps at all.

----------


## goincrzy

i wish i had some advise for you. im sorry i dont.. I went through this with my veiled about 5-6 years ago, i took him to my vet that really only deals with "normal" pets (cats&dogs&hampsters) anyways she said it was an infection of some sort and gave him a shot (if i remember right) and as much as i dont wanna tell you he ultimatly died a few days later. I would think that if you're going to a doc that knows reptiles then you might have much better luck then i did, or at least i hope you do... Im sorry i cant help out in this situation.. BEST OF LUCK TO YOU BOTH!

----------


## bsash

> i wish i had some advise for you. im sorry i dont.. I went through this with my veiled about 5-6 years ago, i took him to my vet that really only deals with "normal" pets (cats&dogs&hampsters) anyways she said it was an infection of some sort and gave him a shot (if i remember right) and as much as i dont wanna tell you he ultimatly died a few days later. I would think that if you're going to a doc that knows reptiles then you might have much better luck then i did, or at least i hope you do... Im sorry i cant help out in this situation.. BEST OF LUCK TO YOU BOTH!


Thank you! I have taken him to the vet, he didn't get a shot, just some oral antibiotics and a cream to put on the eye twice a day for two weeks. It's been a little while since I've made this thread, so he is off the medications now, he seems pretty good. The eye is back to its original size, but he still has a bit of loose skin around it, which I am assuming will take awhile to shrink back up since it was so largely swollen. I really appreciate your concern and thank you again.

----------

